# DIY Material Bobbin Fly Fishing Tip #91.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

We all use thread bobbins so why not use a material bobbin, especially for bulky stuff like Estaz/Crystal Chenille? I couldn't find one so I made my own using #24 leader wire and a plastic 
container like a pill bottle, film container or diabetic test strip container.

My little material bobbin/holder allows you to use only the exact amount of Estaz/Crystal Flash you need for the fly rather than pre-cutting a convenient length. The entire package of material is simply pushed down into the container from one end. The other end is slipped through a hole in the cap of the container then out through the loop at the end of the bobbin holder. 

If you wrap Estaz/Crystal Flash or most any other chenille type material on a spool you crush the material to where it doesn't flare properly. I haven't seen another bobbin even similar to the one I make.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I will give that a try. I appears to be a good idea.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

if i was you...i'd get a patent......i bet orvis will be selling those soon!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah a*

Unfortunately, it is mighty expensive to get a patent. This is, however, an original idea of mine. I sure wish I could make a buck or 3 on it. Oh well, maybe I'll sell a bunch of my fly fishing e-books.


----------

